# Bounce



## kw60 (May 12, 2012)

I have been looking for the equivalent of bounce sheets you put in your tumble dryer to make your clothes smell nice !
Has anyone came across a portuguese version in the supermarkets please ?
Regards
Kim


----------



## notlongnow (May 21, 2009)

We looked everywhere and then ended up ordering from England. Spoke to Portuguese friends and they had never heard of such a thing...


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

notlongnow said:


> We looked everywhere and then ended up ordering from England. Spoke to Portuguese friends and they had never heard of such a thing...


We buy "swirl" brand sheets from continente.

HTH

Rob


----------



## notlongnow (May 21, 2009)

I stand corrected!


----------

